# Orient World Diver



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi,

I have just received this Orient World Diver which I have been after for ages.










Finally I found one at a reasonable price but it has a minor problem - the lower crown isn't turning the inner 24hr bezel properly. The rack teeth on the bezel are probably worn so that the pinion teeth operated by the crown are having trouble turning it.

Any ideas how it could be improved?

Does anyone have the Orient company website URL or Email address so I can ask them if spares are still available?

Hear from you soon,

Best wishes,

Colin.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Is it as good as it looks in pictures, Colin ?

Either way, very very nice.

D.


----------



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi David,

Yes it is nice - 42mm diameter, 21 jewel automatic, quick set date.

It has real class. They were made in the 70's and 80's and there are subtle but not significant changes over time. It must have been quite popular to have been in production for so long and a keeper because there aren't many about. This one came from Uruguay !!

It only has one minor design fault - day and date take three hours to change.

At the moment it is my favourite. I have decided to live with the bezel problem.

Cheers,

Colin.


----------

